#ubuntu-cy 2014-12-06
<Valentinos> Kalispera
#ubuntu-cy 2016-12-11
<pc_magas> Kalispera
#ubuntu-cy 2019-12-02
<obfs4[m]> theodotos:  Hi
<theodotos[m]> Oh, hi.
#ubuntu-cy 2019-12-03
<obfs4[m]> how are you?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-12-04
<theodotos[m]> I'm fine. At home recovering from something the docs don't have a name for, yet :).
#ubuntu-cy 2019-12-05
<obfs4[m]> Good luck 🙂
